
The world doesn't need an Apple tablet, or any other - jacquesm
http://www.betanews.com/joewilcox/article/The-world-doesnt-need-an-Apple-tablet-or-any-other/1262456214
======
brk
TLDR;

Armchair quarterbacks always like to take up either the pro or con side of
potential new trends and products. They all operate on blind speculation and
random presumptions based on their own limited views (or fanboyisms).

Apple may or may not release a tablet-type device. It may or may not be a PC
or an uber-iPod touch. It may succeed or fail. NOBODY KNOWS.

~~~
jacquesm
He makes a good point though about it being an 'in-between' device. If it's
less than a laptop and more than an ipod and iphone does that mean people will
carry another device or are they going to make choices ?

~~~
annoyed
who needs another newfangled gadget? mine still works just fine
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:2007Computex_e21Forum-
Mart...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:2007Computex_e21Forum-
MartinCooper.jpg) [http://www.techeblog.com/index.php/tech-gadget/another-
day-a...](http://www.techeblog.com/index.php/tech-gadget/another-day-another-
guy-using-a-desktop-computer-inside-a-coffee-shop)

~~~
jacquesm
Hehe, good point, but 'new' does not equal success.

I remember the 'newton', and the tablet is suspiciously close to a modernized
newton.

------
joezydeco
C'mon, Gruber wrote the exact same thing 4 days ago. And there are other "web
surfing on the toilet?" quotes from Jobs scattered all over the blogosphere.

It looks like we've broken the Mach 1 barrier in hype and are now designing
the project _for_ Apple instead of just sitting back and speculating wildly.

------
kadavy
Maybe he should use this knowledge about what a poor product positioning move
a tablet would be to assume that the announcement is actually not about a
tablet at all!

